# Repairing a flash battery compartment



## davholla (May 11, 2016)

I have a Yongnuo YN-14EX Macro Ring Flash for Canon Cameras and the battery compartment has now got the irritating habit of opening when I don't want it to and my batteries go everywhere, it is now almost unusuable.
Any ideas on how to fix it?  I am thinking of using velcro but any better ideas?


----------



## tirediron (May 11, 2016)

Elastic band?  Gaff tape?


----------



## davholla (May 11, 2016)

Thanks I just wondered if there was a better way.


----------



## table1349 (May 11, 2016)




----------

